# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  نحوه ایجاد rss برای یک وب سایت؟

## majid-ar

سلام دوستان.

من در حال راه انداختن یه وب سایت هستم که تمام اطلاعاتش توی یه دیتا بیس اکسس ذخیره میشه.

میخوام سرویس rss هم داشته باشه.تا جایی که اطلاع دارم این کار با xml باید انجام بشه.

ولی اصلا نمیدونم چطوری.

ممنونتون میشم راهنماییم کنید باید چیکار کنم؟

مقاله ای، مطلبی، خلاصه هر چیزایی که میتونه راهنمکایم کنه هم خیلی خوبه.

مچکرم.

----------


## saeid.yavary

منبع فارسی خاصی وجود نداره ولی می تونی سایتهای خارجی رو جستجو کنی
این سایت رو یک نگاهی بکن امیدوارم کمکت کنه
http://www.wizard-creek.com/rss/tuto...eed-manual.htm
موفق باشی!

----------


## amindiary

این هم منبع پارسی:

http://www.macromediax.com/Learn/archive.asp?id=127

----------


## maryam1_12

این منبع که کامل نیست

----------


## yasercomeng

اميدوارم كمكت كنه:
http://www.devshed.com/c/a/XML/Building-an-RSS-File/
و لينك بعدي:
http://www.devshed.com/c/a/XML/Creat...r-Application/

----------

